# Complete Pinstripe Job



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

what did you pay to have the job done on your ride ????
what and what was done?????? gold? silver? wild ?mild?


Iam asking cause I just got a quote to do my car and damn, for that price I feel like I might aswell have a lowrider guru do it cause this hottrodder bump his head.... :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

was up jake can i get a quote?????? theres no trunk and only on the sides of the roof........ :biggrin: including bus ticket???? :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

the same guy did my sons bike......an charged me $275


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

fuck I should of but this topic in Lowrider General....


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 20 2009, 02:42 PM~13949231
> *the same guy did my sons bike......an charged me $275
> 
> 
> ...


damn 275? for another 75 ill stripe your car in silver leaf :uh: hahaha


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+May 20 2009, 02:42 PM~13949231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2...


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

average stripe job for me 350 silver leafing

500 candy leafing and 22kt gold leafing


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 20 2009, 03:42 PM~13949231
> *the same guy did my sons bike......an charged me $275
> 
> 
> ...


i thought $275 sounds reasonable.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 20 2009, 07:26 PM~13951211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These are pretty reasonable......


I'm tryin' to get my name out around here, so I am charging for 200 for an entire car with leaf..... kind of an introductory price.....


but I will be around 350-500 depending on choice of leaf when I finish the couple cars


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 20 2009, 09:55 PM~13951422
> *i thought $275 sounds reasonable.
> *


I agree. looks like good quality work. hard to tell with out close ups though.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas+May 20 2009, 06:02 PM~13950431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is quality work motherfucker doesnt really do lowriders cause he says we dont like to pay..... :angry:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

that price included the reader board too and you cant see in the pic but the wheels are striped too.... and its easy to say you can beat the next mans price,...


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 21 2009, 12:27 PM~13959741
> *that price included the reader board too and you cant see in the pic but the wheels are striped too.... and its easy to say you can beat the next mans price,...
> *


i think its a good price, but most low lows are cheap though, they want quality for dirt cheap, and with this economy its hard to do a job for cheap :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 21 2009, 02:25 PM~13959713
> *yeah right.... keep you silver leaf
> you get what you pay for.......you can have a rookie do it or a pro.......
> it is quality work motherfucker doesnt really do lowriders cause he says we dont like to pay..... :angry:
> *






You DO get what you pay for. Most stripers have practiced for a year or 2 before they can even get on the scene. On the other hand I think Peewee had a good point in another topic. If a striper UNDERcharges he ruins the business for everyone. So while I'm not in this game to get rich (its a hobby first). I still want my prices to be reasonable when you put it against other people.

I don't care if people get it for cheaper for the most part the materials are cheap EXCEPT the leaf. Then you look at YOUR time....this shit doesn't happen in a couple hours.

But I see both ways....275 was on the high end AND yet it was a deal. I wouldn't be ashamed of paying 275 but yeah you could've got a better deal.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 22 2009, 07:51 AM~13967550
> *You DO get what you pay for.  Most stripers have practiced for a year or 2 before they can even get on the scene.  On the other hand I think Peewee had a good point in another topic.  If a striper UNDERcharges he ruins the business for everyone.  So while I'm not in this game to get rich (its a hobby first).  I still want my prices to be reasonable when you put it against other people.
> 
> I don't care if people get it for cheaper for the most part the materials are cheap EXCEPT the leaf.  Then you look at YOUR time....this shit doesn't happen in a couple hours.
> ...



yeah but 275 was bike,wheels and reader board..........


either way.........."who gives a shit" :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ive done some math, and depending on how thick the lines are of leaf and how much you do, thats how expensive it will be. The leaf is the most expensive. I just finished the Caddy in my club and it has about (with a mark up) $400 in leaf alone. The lines are about 3/4" width and there is a total of about 7 books of leaf on the car. Each book should give you about 18 feet of line at 3/4".


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 22 2009, 02:19 PM~13971400
> *Ive done some math, and depending on how thick the lines are of leaf and how much you do, thats how expensive it will be. The leaf is the most expensive. I just finished the Caddy in my club and it has about (with a mark up) $400 in leaf alone. The lines are about 3/4" width and there is a total of about 7 books of leaf on the car. Each book should give you about 18 feet of line at 3/4".
> *


so how much would a car run using the 7 books, and pinstriping too???
700-1000buck????


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 22 2009, 02:59 PM~13972243
> *so how much would a car run using the 7 books, and pinstriping too???
> 700-1000buck????
> *


Yeah, I think that its a fair price. I only use pure 12k white gold and 23k gold. I know a lot of pinstripers up here, and they have seen some of the cars I have done and told me I didnt charge enough. Its still hard for me to guage a job right off the bat. And trying to keep prices competative to guys who use the cheaper products is always a battle.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

thanks for the info.............


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 22 2009, 11:11 AM~13969318
> *yeah but 275 was bike,wheels and reader board..........
> either way.........."who gives a shit"      :biggrin:
> *




Yeah, I was understanding it was the bike, wheels, and reader board....





and.....exactly  




But like I said previously the leaf is the most expensive part....so if you keep it simple and clean you can get a reasonable price. If you get crazy, you're basically payin for the leaf


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 21 2009, 12:25 PM~13959713
> *yeah right.... keep you silver leaf
> you get what you pay for.......you can have a rookie do it or a pro.......
> it is quality work motherfucker doesnt really do lowriders cause he says we dont like to pay..... :angry:
> *



What the hell?? you ask for pricing info and then you whine about the responses you get? That's why i don't quote online. good luck getting a striper to come to you with a bus pass!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@May 22 2009, 01:07 AM~13966266
> *i think its a good price,  but most low lows are cheap though, they want quality for dirt cheap, and with this economy its hard to do a job for cheap :biggrin:
> *



I know thats right


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 25 2009, 12:52 AM~13988413
> *What the hell?? you ask for pricing info and then you whine about the responses you get? That's why i don't quote online. good luck getting a striper to come to you with a bus pass!!!
> *


 :uh: the buss pass was a joke.... :uh:


----------



## Jamest1986 (May 16, 2021)

TwOtYme said:


> the same guy did my sons bike......an charged me $275


hey brother may I ask you who do you recommend for pinstripes my vehicle, I'm willing to fly and hotel anyone really good.


----------

